# Surf Specks



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

Brought back these two specks from the surf. 21 and 19 inch. Johnson Silver Spoon.


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

Nice pair!
Was the water clear, or weedy?
I cant believe you got those in the surf, but then again I've been getting pompano in the bay.:laughing:


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

KnotSure said:


> Nice pair!
> Was the water clear, or weedy?
> I cant believe you got those in the surf, but then again I've been getting pompano in the bay.


 No weeds. The green is beginning to clear a bit. I found these feeding off the bar close in. Caught and missed several and then they were gone.


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

Were you targeting them specifically?
I've never gone after specks in the surf before.


----------



## travhale (Apr 19, 2017)

Nice fish. I love surf fishing specks when the conditions are right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

KnotSure said:


> Were you targeting them specifically?
> I've never gone after specks in the surf before.


 l am an equal opportunity fisherman, but I was looking for flounder.


----------



## hugehail (Feb 19, 2017)

Are Speckled Trout in the surf for much of the year?


----------



## hugehail (Feb 19, 2017)

KnotSure said:


> Nice pair!
> Was the water clear, or weedy?
> I cant believe you got those in the surf, but then again I've been getting pompano in the bay.:laughing:



Do Pompano often go into the bay in the summer or do most of them venture out into deeper, cooler gulf water?


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

hugehail said:


> Are Speckled Trout in the surf for much of the year?


 I suspect not, but someone with more experience will have to answer.


----------



## hugehail (Feb 19, 2017)

On the Outer Banks of NC, speckled trout run in the surf when the water is fairly chilly in the spring with water temperatures in the 50s. But you can also catch some in the surf zone there when water temperatures are in the 80s in the middle of summer. The migrations seem to occur in the change of seasons but there are resident fish that linger year round it seems. The more I learn about fishing patterns the more complicated it seems.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I saw the biggest one I have ever seen today, in the surf. She was a monster. Thought it was a big red cruising at first. Didn't care for what I had though.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go man ! Those are some nice trout. You are going to make me go fish out there in blinding bright ,no shade , Africa hot , summer time beach weather . Lol


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

GROUPERKING said:


> Way to go man ! Those are some nice trout. You are going to make me go fish out there in blinding bright ,no shade , Africa hot , summer time beach weather . Lol


 I only go early right now. Too hot to stay long!


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Specks in the surf!?!?!?!? What the???


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

hugehail said:


> Are Speckled Trout in the surf for much of the year?


Most if not all of the year.
I've caught specks along the Alabama beaches every month.
They never move far from their foodsource, but that changes during the course of the year.
Right now they are targeting glass minnows and baby "LYs" being swept in or out of the passes by the tide.

LOTS of nice 2 1/2# to 3# trout like those in the pic and occasionally even bigger!


----------

